# Pelagic pirate spring break offshore



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Spent a week in Panama City and was able to make it offshore 3 days , and man was it good fishing .

First trip last Sunday , we got out in 180 feet and put one lure in the water and high speed trolled for 20 minutes. In that time we boat two 6 foot long wahoo and now have a problem. Niether will fit anywhere. We bust out the fish bag and ice them down and proceed to bottom fish as we only have 4 bags of ice left and any more wahoo would have been a issue. We boated Gags to 55 pounds ,Jacks to 60 pounds, Snapper to 30 pounds , A 25 pound bull dolphin on the high speed lure in 130 ft ,Countless 10 pound scamps and generally limit style fishing till we left them biting at 4 pm. Never got deeper than 215 ft.

Trip two: same story minus the wahoo , limits of everything you can keep , released 4 boat loads of fish and called it quits early again.

Trip 3 : Had to work for it as the wind was out of the east and the swell and current sucked till 2. Then some how i miss calculated our fuel and ran dry on one tank in the diesel. Never a good thing , though i was able to re start her and off we went . Finished the day with limits of everything you can keep once again , no troll fish. once again fish no deeper than 215 ft

Fished cobia 2 days , and saw NADA but caught Kings , Black Drum , Jack Cravelle, and cero.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice work! We may try to get out and troll for wahoo this Friday if the weather holds. What did those two big ones hit? The first one looks like he has a rigged trolling lead hanging off of his lip, but that may be because of my bad eyes and ancient computer monitor.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice, those guys are thick out there right now


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Mike, Glad to see you back on PFF and back on the water! Nice report as always! Man I wish I had your bottom numbers and they were off OB! Nice job on the grouper!

Robert


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Pc produces again


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a big wahoooooooo!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thx GUYS

The wahoo ate a 15 inch pink and blue rigged 28 ounce chrome sea strike head ( that was 30 years old and killled over 200 wahoo in its life from mexico to the gulf) rigged with a single 10/0 hook stiff rig, all of which is rigged on 10 feet of 750 pound cable to a swivel, then attached to a 30 ft 600 pound test shock mono tracer, which runs to 28 ounce torpedo trooling sinker, then to the main line swivel. 

We then troll it off the flat line at 18 knots 100 yards back while running out and back and in between spots. In this case we got out and my daughter was getting sea sick so i decided to troll down sea while i looked for meds We trolled 14 knots and got both bites within 20 min in less than 215 ft of water over the conture break, fishing is a tad bit of luck alright .....

We would have trolled longer for more hoo but really we not prepared for 2 monsters ice wise so we went on to bottom fishing. The dolphin fish ate thesame lure at 18 knots in 135 ft on teh way .

SAD NEWS : A fish ate that rig and its now gone , but since replaced with some new stuff that i think will work better .....Keep posted.



As for the bottom fishing , i think the bad economy, 5 $ gas and horrible fisheries regulations have just about killed our sport ::: I saw only one boat offshore all week. This has for sure directly resulted in more and bigger fish on every spot i checked:thumbsup:

Im so glad i still can afford to get out and fish in my economical single diesel cause fishing is off the charts right now !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Mike, Glad to see you back on PFF and back on the water! Nice report as always! Man I wish I had your bottom numbers and they were off OB! Nice job on the grouper!
> 
> Robert


 
Thanks Robert :thumbsup:

BTW your new boat is so sweet GOOD LORD 

thats my dream rig right there .....CONGRATS !


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice report thanks for the pics!!!!


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

What type of rod and reel are you pulling it on at 18 kts?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice report!! If i had a day fishing like that, i would report it too!!!!! LOL


----------

